# Chelston Impressed



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

Just back home from picking up new tribute 550 from chelston motorhomes, very pleased with there atitude and honesty, even pointed out a couple minor blemishes in paintwork and a broken piece off lever which they will sort out, I looked around loads of times and didnt spot anything, Really pleased to have met Oldenstar and wife ( what a nice couple) 550 looks and drives a dream, popped in to see workmates on the way home The look of envy was a joy, Start putting the goodies on now and reading up on all the bookwork, all the best triumf,


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Spooky. I have just posted how impressed I was with their telephone manner and helpfulness. SOunds like a company to keep in mind in the future. Wish you every happiness in your new beasty and safe journeys.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*650 ARRIVES*

:lol: Hi All
At last we have our 650 sitting on our drive!We were at Brownhills Newark for 9am, van was'nt quite ready for us so we had a full english on the house at their restaurant, and very nice it was too.They had spotted a few faults that needed sorting before we had the handover and we spotted a couple more that they are going to sort when the van goes back to have the awning fitted.All in all we thought it was all explained to us in great detail and not rushed at all,but being like a couple of kids we just wanted to get in it and drive it.At last on the way home and it is very comfy to drive and it goes very well,isn't it great when you get something new! Unfortunately we won't get away in it for a couple weeks due to work commitments but we will be doing a lot of riding around.Looking forward to getting to a few shows and putting faces to a few names and meeting other Tribute owners. Cheers LAZZA


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just back from weekend in Somerset.
On the way up we called into Chelston to check accessories etc., where we met Triumf just picking up his new 550.
It's great to see a grown man so excited and full of beans  
We wish him the best of luck with it.
I must agree with him about Chelston-They did not supply our van but could not have been more helpful-got a quick quote for back box and bike rack (gulp) whereas I am still waiting for a price from Kerrs.
When I cried to them about my all Italian Fiat Manual they sent me down to the Service Depot where I got a similarly friendly reception, and whats more they found an English version in the stores and gave it to me.  
Add the free cup of coffee and I will be very inclined to use their services when I can.
oldenstar


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

It's nice when that sort of sevice is long lasting.
Years ago, I bought an Elddis Autostratus off them ( Is Tom Lower still there?).
I had a choice between 1 at Todds (30 miles away) and 1 at Chelston (150 miles away). The deal/service at Chelston made the long journey well worth while and all the warantee/service was carried out at a more local dealer with thier blessing and funding with no quibble  
That 'straus was a belter! Best European I ever owned


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

*Chelston*

My latest motorhome, a Trigano Tribute was bought from Chelston last year as was three previous motorhomes. I would recommend them to anyone looking for excellent pre and post sales service.


----------

